# K2 Raider Boot



## d1halu (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a 2013 Burton Custom Bindings. I am wondering if the K2 Raider boot would go well with it? Anyone has any advise?


----------



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not sure about anyone else but I had a pair of 2012 K2 Raider boots and they were aweful. I could never get them tight enough to where my feet didn't feel like they were falling out of them. Also no matter how loose or tight I had them they ALWAYS pinched my ankles. Don't waste your money. Go to a bootfitter and get a pair that caters to your foot shape. I've made the mistake twice of not doing that and next time I get boots (probably next season) I'm going to a fitter.


----------



## bushin (Jul 28, 2014)

*My K2 Raider Boots any ideas on strange boot wear ? ?*

Can anyone advised me why I have a hole in the sole of my K2 Raider boots after only 8 days riding ? 

I think these seem like very bad boots but I have no idea why this happened has this happened to anyone else ? 

Photos attached


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

bushin said:


> Can anyone advised me why I have a hole in the sole of my K2 Raider boots after only 8 days riding ?
> 
> I think these seem like very bad boots but I have no idea why this happened has this happened to anyone else ?
> 
> Photos attached


Contact K2, that shouldn't be happening so soon, unless you left them on a hot surface to melt or some type of animal got to them?..

OP -

The Raiders are a decent entry level boot, every year they make them a little nicer. I haven't heard a lot of people having problems with them, but everyone is different so you really have to try them on to know for yourself.

Other boots that would be in a similar price range and feel: Burton Moto, Salomon Faction, Ride Jackson..


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

bushin said:


> Can anyone advised me why I have a hole in the sole of my K2 Raider boots after only 8 days riding ?
> 
> I think these seem like very bad boots but I have no idea why this happened has this happened to anyone else ?
> 
> Photos attached


They look melted or like you stepped in some erosive liquid. How are you drying them? Fire place?


----------



## bushin (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey thanks for your suggestions.. any more appreciated 

I know it looks like a stepped in acid or something its crazy 
The breakdown is happening directly under the big toe in both boots so that would seem it would be impossible to step in the same corrosive liquid and the exact same point on each foot and the damage affecting only a small patch on each sole. 

I have contacted K2 but no response. I have also contacted torpedo7 the online company I purchased them from but also no response. 

I dry them in a warm room near a heater but never on top or to close to the heater. 

Done various searches over the internet cant seem to find anyone else who this has happened to.
I doubt I can fix them with glue, so It looks like I am up for a new pair of boots after only 8 days on the snow. 

I never leave them outside so I doubt an animal has got to them.
The wear def appears to be coming from the outside of the boot the liner still looks brand new.

Do you think its possible my particular ones were made with faulty materials or a bad mix of rubber sole material ? 

anyone have an e mail address for K2 as they did not respond to my online contact form ? 
:dunno:


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

bushin said:


> Hey thanks for your suggestions.. any more appreciated
> 
> I know it looks like a steeped in acid or something its crazy
> The breakdown is happening directly under the big toe in both boots so that would seem it would be impossible to step in the same corrosive liquid and the exact same point on each foot and the damage affecting only a small patch on each sole.
> ...


You should call them, you will get better results and will most likely have to send the boots in so they can assess them.

number is: 1 (800) 985-2191


----------



## DrewPie03 (Jan 11, 2021)

bushin said:


> *My K2 Raider Boots any ideas on strange boot wear ? ?*
> 
> Can anyone advised me why I have a hole in the sole of my K2 Raider boots after only 8 days riding ?
> 
> ...


I have the same issue.. but looks a million times worse.. the whole sole is pretty much chipped off. Any luck resolving the issue?


----------

